# Water Towers!



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)

"Towering Loss of Purpose"









C'mon!   Add yours!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 23, 2011)

Took these a while back


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)

That last one is cool! Good to see you shoot more than just people.


----------



## FearNothing321 (Oct 23, 2011)

USF Watertower by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Buckster (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Dikkie (Jan 5, 2021)

Locmariaquer by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------



## Dikkie (Jan 5, 2021)

Watertower Silly by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Apr 19, 2021)

East Toronto&#x27;s old Unilever soap factory site by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Oct 23, 2021)

Two from a town around here.


----------



## This child (Nov 10, 2021)

Durango and Silverton railroad


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 15, 2021)

Watertower by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------

